# Saccharomyces Boulardii “live and active cultures”?



## CCinPA (Sep 17, 2017)

I have searched Google for this and find the same, by description, priced between $14 and $40 dollars.
Any recommendations on the best Saccharomyces Boulardii "live and active cultures"?


----------



## resi4u (Nov 5, 2017)

I would be curious whether you tried this and if it worked?


----------

